# Opportunities for a Commercial Pilot



## p_imbeault (11 Sep 2010)

Last year I got my CHPL and after I brief stint flying tours for the summer with the company I find myself unemployed (like so many other pilots  8)).  So now that I start the job hunt all over again it came to mind that the CF might offer some type of program for low time pilots. Does anyone know if it exists? Or if a civilian licenses is even beneficial to applying as a military pilot?

Pat

P.S.
I did a quick search but nothing relevant came up, I apologies if the topic has been brought up before I know how much everyone hates recurrent issues


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Sep 2010)

Try this Google site-specific search of army.ca:

site:army.ca "pilot license"

Internet searches.  Now at army.ca too.  

You're welcome.


----------



## p_imbeault (11 Sep 2010)

Ah thanks Michael I just tried the site search box perhaps I should have worded things different...


A Mod can close this, I found what I was looking for.


----------

